

Music Festival Producer Pre-Sues Bootleggers - nfriedly
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100811/01343110578.shtml

======
nfriedly
I find this to be at extremely odds with the idea of innocent until proven
guilty.

------
teilo
Shades of Minority Report?

